# 40D focusing issues



## trx125 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was wondering if you think there is a focus issue with this picture. This is one of the better ones my camera has produced since I got it. Thanks for your input!

EOS D60 in focus



EOS 40D soft focus?


----------



## trx125 (Jan 17, 2013)

The first picture is from my D60 w/ 70-300 IS USM. Second picture is center focus point on the coffee cup at the word Latte with 40D and same lens.


----------



## Dao (Jan 17, 2013)

From the text, it seems like motion blur to me.   The text blur more horizontally.  If it is out of focus, it should be all around.


Based on the ExIF data, 300mm with slow 1/6 shutter speed seems to be the issue even with IS turn on.



Lens: EF70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM 
Focal Length: 300mm 
Aperture: f/5.6 
Exposure Time: 0.167 s (1/6) 
ISO equiv: 400


----------



## TrentGillespie (Jan 17, 2013)

As Dao said, it's slight motion blur causing for a soft picture. You can see it in the text, and the small bokeh circles on the pens. The lens camera moved down and to the right just a slight bit. Increase your shutter speed, or get your camera locked down on a tripod.


----------



## cloudyview (Jan 17, 2013)

exactly what they said.

first shot was at 120mm, F/22, 1/200s, ISO1000, and your flash fired

Second was at 300mm, F/5.6, 1/6s, ISO400 and no flash

The old rule of thumb for shutter speed was 1/focal length if you wanted a crisp hand-held shot.  So you would need a shutter speed of around 1/300s in order to keep that completely crisp, if there was no IS. Since the lens does have IS, it does compensate a little bit, it should give you 2-3 'stops' of compensation. For a LOT more info about what that means, click here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/.../205907-shutter-speed-one-stop-intervals.html

Even with the compensation, you're 2 - 3 stops away from a crisp photo. You could boost the ISO up a bit higher to make up for that as well, but it will increase the amount of noise in the photo.


----------

